# Concrete Polishers and Epoxy Flooring Specialists in Melbourne



## aus01740 (Jul 15, 2013)

Concrete Polishers and Epoxy Flooring Specialists in Melbourne

Employment opportunities for Concrete Polishers and Epoxy Flooring Specialists in Melbourne. Our Commercial Epoxy Flooring Team in Melbourne is looking for qualified, reliable, self driven epoxy applicators and concrete polishers with an attention to details to join our Melbourne Epoxy Flooring team.


----------

